# Pronunciació de la "S" sorda segons la comarca



## ivanovic77

No he sentit a parlar mai d'aquest tema, però sempre que he anat a la Plana de Vic, he notat que allà els autòctons pronuncien la "s" sorda de manera diferent a Barcelona ciutat. La "s" sorda allà és una mica més laminal, no tan apical com la d'altres contrades de Catalunya. No arriba a ser tan laminal com la "s" andalusa o la llatinoamericana, peró tampoc és tan apical com la de la resta de Catalunya. 

No conec la parla de totes les zones de Catalunya, però m'agradaria preguntar-vos si heu notat aquesta diferència en la "s" sorda de la Plana de Vic i si aquesta articulació lleugerament laminal es dóna a altres contrades de Catalunya.


----------



## ivanovic77

Aclareixo una cosa perquè potser m'he passat un pèl fent servir terminologia fonètica. 

Tota la vida he sentit a dir que el tret més característic de la parla d'Osona és la pronunciació de la "ll" com una "i" (iodització), com si fos aquesta la característica fonètica més evident, quan a mi em sembla més evident la diferència en la manera d'articular la essa sorda. He buscat articles sobre fonètica en català i no he trobat *enlloc *cap referència pel que fa a que les esses sordes s'articulin de manera diferent en funció de la comarca. I jo segueixo notant una diferència lleugera entre la essa sorda del litoral i la essa sorda de Manlleu, posem per cas. 

Per explicar-ho d'una manera més popular, diguem que la essa sorda de la Plana es pronuncia amb la punta de la llengua més a prop de les dents, mentre que a Barcelona ciutat la punta de la llengua es col·locaria una mica més a prop del paladar i sonaria més sibilant. És com si els de Vic fossin Rajoy, i els de Barcelona Zapatero, per dir una bajanada il·lustrativa... 

M'agradaria saber si ho ha notat algú més o si he d'anar al metge a fer-m'ho mirar...


----------



## ernest_

La veritat és que mai he notat cap diferència en la pronunciació de la essa sorda. Totes les esses sordes em semblen iguals, ja les pronuncii algú de Vic o algú de Tòquio. Em temo que no et puc ajudar, però de totes maneres ho trobo interessant això que dius. A veure si algú altre pot aportar alguna cosa...


----------



## avellanainphilly

Jo tampoc he notat aquesta diferència, però ni estic gaire en contacte amb parlants d'aquella zona ni tinc una orella gaire fina. 
Ara estic pensant que la essa sorda italiana sí que em sembla diferent de la catalana.  Creus que la  essa italiana i la osonenca s'assemblen?

Potser, si en trobes algun, ens podries posar algun link (d'un video del youtube o algo així) on se senti un parlant d'aquella zona, a veure si així veiem el que vols dir...


----------



## ivanovic77

Precisament vaig estar ahir buscant vídeos al Youtube per il·lustrar això que dic però no vaig trobar-ne cap on es notés prou la diferència. Un personatge de la Plana de Vic conegut és el Pep Sala, antic membre de Sau, ahir vaig buscar vídeos d'ell al Youtube, en gairebé tots surt cantant, quan canta se li nota aquesta essa osonenca de què parlo, però no em sembla representatiu perquè molts cantants canvien la fonètica quan canten. Després hi ha un altre vídeo on l'entrevisten, i en aquesta entrevista no s'aprecia gaire la diferència, per tant vaig decidir no posar-lo. La diferència és tan petita que a molta gent li pot passar desapercebuda, però existeix.

La essa sorda italiana ara mateix no sé com sona. Les esses sordes no sonen igual a tot arreu. Una essa sorda es pot articular de maneres diferents, hi ha esses sordes apicals (amb la punta de la llengua més a prop del cel del paladar, per exemple, la essa castellana i en general també la catalana), hi ha esses sordes laminals (amb la punta de la llengua més aplanada i a prop de les dents, per exemple, la essa andalusa, anglesa, francesa o llatinoamericana), i després poden haver-ne algunes que estiguin entremig. Qualsevol diferència de milimetres en la col·locació de la llengua canvia el so d'una consonant.


----------



## ivanovic77

Poso tres vídeos del Youtube, encara que la qualitat del so a través del Youtube és dolenta i potser no s'apreciarà gaire la diferéncia:

El primer exemple és la Lloll Bertran (Igualada):

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=tB65dntdpFc

A Igualada tenen una essa sorda com la de Barcelona ciutat, clarament apical. 

En segon lloc, posem la cantant Beth (Súria):

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=iDytyE0Y29E

Encara que les noves generacions no són gaire fiables a l'hora d'evaluar la fonètica d'una regió, també a Súria i al Bages en general pronuncien la essa sorda com a Barcelona ciutat i a Igualada.

I ara el Pep Sala (Vic) a partir del minut 1:20 del vídeo:

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=9vxsPPjvXIc

Fins i tot al vídeo jo aprecio aquesta essa sorda característica d'Osona, menys sibilant, amb la punta de la llengua menys punxeguda. No només és ell, tothom per aquelles contrades la fa igual. Potser tot plegat és una bajanada, però em fa gràcia el tema...


----------



## avellanainphilly

Jo segueixo sense sentir la diferència , però és que suposo que si no tens la orella una mica entrada no és fàcil sentir la diferència entre al·lòfons


----------



## ivanovic77

Gràcies per la teva opinió, avellanainphilly. Potser és una qüestió de microfonètica sense importància. Encara que jo sí noto aquesta diferència quan vaig allà i parlo amb la gent.

Salutacions


----------



## Muntsa

No he fet gaire fonètica, de fet n'he fet poca... però sí que ho noto una mica el que vols dir. El que passa és que no sé fins quin punt són del tot comparables els videus, pq la lloll recita i, en canvi, els altres dos parlen bastant més ràpid. M'agradaria sentir la lloll parlar normalment.
Per cert, l'Albert Om també és de Taradell (Osona). Trobes que té una parla més estandaritzada? També li arribo a sentir el 'deje', però crec que això ja és la falta de tiberi que m'afecta les neurones, per tant me'n vaig a sopar.
Al final, de tant escoltar, ja no notava qui era d'on.
Seguiré el fil amb interès, a veure si surt algun erudit...


----------



## ampurdan

Hola Ivanovic,

Jo crec que la diferència que dius podria ser. Jo he escoltat les dues esses barrejades a molta gent per la ràdio i la tele, però clar, com que de bones a primeres tampoc sé exactament d'on són, no sabria dir si és una cosa que depèn de l'origen o és com cadascú ho pronuncia.


----------



## ivanovic77

Muntsa said:


> Per cert, l'Albert Om també és de Taradell (Osona). Trobes que té una parla més estandaritzada?


 
També havia pensat en l'Albert Om, però aquest fa temps que volta per Barcelona i el seu accent s'ha estandaritzat, tens raó. Un dia va sortir la seva cosina al programa, i la cosina sí que conservava l'accent típic de la zona, amb aquesta essa sorda característica i les vocals obertes pronunciades amb més ènfasi.



			
				ampurdan said:
			
		

> Jo crec que la diferència que dius podria ser. Jo he escoltat les dues esses barrejades a molta gent per la ràdio i la tele, però clar, com que de bones a primeres tampoc sé exactament d'on són, no sabria dir si és una cosa que depèn de l'origen o és com cadascú ho pronuncia.


 
Tens raó, de vegades costa dir si es tracta de diferències dialectals o individuals. A Osona he notat que tothom fa la essa sorda una mica menys sibilant, però quan he anat pels pobles de per aquí dalt, a prop d'on visc (Sant Sadurní d'Anoia, Vilafranca del Penedès, Piera, Capellades) també he sentit que alguna gent (no tota) fa la essa sorda com a Vic, així que ja no sé què pensar. És clar, reconec que estem trepitjant un terreny de _fonètica perepunyetes_ i que cada família podria tenir els seus vicis. De vegades, aquests trets microfonètics canvien de poble a poble. 

Per exemple, antigament, els habitants d'Esparreguera deien que els d'Olesa de Montserrat parlaven amb el nas, i els d'Olesa deien que els d'Esparreguera parlaven amb el coll. I de fet, podien distingir si una persona era del poble o no per aquests trets microfonètics que només notaven ells. I això que Olesa i Esparreguera són pobles que estan l'un a tocar de l'altre, només separats pel riu Llobregat i per uns quants quilòmetres.

Ara bé, suposo que trobar estudis de fonètica tan especialitzats és gairebé impossible.


----------



## La_Martona

ivanovic77 said:


> Tota la vida he sentit a dir que el tret més característic de la parla d'Osona és la pronunciació de la "ll" com una "i" (iodització), com si fos aquesta la característica fonètica més evident, quan a mi em sembla més evident la diferència en la manera d'articular la essa sorda.


 
Home, tant com per dir que és la diferència més evident... Potser et passes una mica. Jo distingeixo un habitant de la Plana de Vic per altres trets fonètics molt més representatius!!! Quant al ieisme, allà tenen els ieisme històric, que és el resultat de l’evolució dels grups C’L, G’L, T’L i LY del llatí vulgar. A Barcelona ciutat tenen el ieisme "patològic" de pronunciar tota _*ll*_ com una _*i *_. El més greu de tot és que s'està estenent com una plaga i cada vegada se sent més als mitjans de comunicació: Font Veia, Estreia (lleixiu) i sobretot col·laboradors de programes de TV3: Xantal Llavina (a El Club), etc. I aquest ieisme patològic *NO* està acceptat normativament.

Jo no he notat la diferència que dius, i mira que conec gent d'aquella zona. El que passa és que la majoria és gent jove i potser han perdut aquest tret tan característic. Després em miraré els vídeos a veure què tal. El que sí puc dir és que la essa francesa i anglesa són ben diferents, i això sí que ho dic amb coneixement de causa.


----------



## ivanovic77

Sí sí, la essa francesa i anglesa és laminal, com la de l'espanyol llatinoamericà. De fet, la essa apical del nord de la península tinc entès que és molt poc freqüent en les llengües de l'Europa occidental. Aquesta essa apical nostra només m'ha semblat sentir-la en el grec modern, encara que no sóc expert en el tema.

Doncs jo quan vaig a Vic, em xoca més la e*ss*a aque*ss*ta que tenen allà que no pas el ieisme. Fins i tot els nens i la gent jove la pronuncien així. 

En fi, suposo que filo molt prim amb aquest tema...


----------



## rainbow84uk

Jo si que ho he notat! Sóc anglesa però vaig estudiar fonètica i fonologia a Londres i a Girona. Trobo que la gent de Vic i, a certa mesura, Girona, parla amb la 's' sorda més laminal, que a vegades sona quasi com 'ix' en català ('sh' en anglès). Per a mi, 'estic' sona com [ə'štik], per exemple.

Well, sorry about the crap IPA - I'm very out-of-practice and couldn't find the usual 'sh' symbol, but we also used this one at uni. Also sorry about the crap Catalan! Just to say, that yes, I have definitely noticed a more 'Rajoy' touch to the s's around Vic!

Lauren x


----------



## Outsider

Hola a todos. No estoy de acuerdo con una de las cosas que se ha dicho en este foro. No me parece que la "s" laminal sea la más antigua. Creo que fue al revés, la "s" apical es la más antigua en las lenguas de Iberia, o tal vez las dos tengan coexistido en regiones distintas (la "s" apical en el norte de la península y la laminal en el sur, más o menos).

Al menos, es lo que me ha sugerido lo que he lido sobre estes sonidos, que también coexisten en algunos dialectos del portugués.


----------



## La_Martona

ivanovic77 said:


> Sí sí, la essa francesa i anglesa és laminal, com la de l'espanyol llatinoamericà


 
Quan dic que la essa anglesa i la essa francesa són diferents, vull dir que la essa anglesa és alveolar mentre que la francesa és dental, com la llatinoamericana. La veritat és que sonen força diferents. Quant al parlar de la plana de Vic, es diferencien per la cantarella que tenen (sobretot els que no són de Vic ciutat), per la pronuncia, pel ieisme i per moltes altres coses. Potser la gent que conec d'allà en són l'excepció amb el tema de la essa!! hehe 

PD: rainbow84uk tens un català perfecte! Felicitats!


----------



## ampurdan

Se m'acaba d'ocórrer un exemple per intentar fer evident la diferència entre les esses.

Pels que encara se'n recordin del president Núñez del Barça i d'aquella famosa falca que solia repetir (més les seves imitacions que no pas ell en persona, clar): "el _s_o_c_i", crec que ho deia amb una essa laminal molt marcada, clarament diferent de la manera com ho diuen la majoria de catalanoparlants normalment. Pel que tinc entès, que és més aviat poc, aquesta és la essa predominant a Llatinoamèrica, tret de Colòmbia.


----------



## ivanovic77

rainbow84uk said:


> Jo si que ho he notat! Sóc anglesa però vaig estudiar fonètica i fonologia a Londres i a Girona. Trobo que la gent de Vic i, a certa mesura, Girona, parla amb la 's' sorda més laminal, que a vegades sona quasi com 'ix' en català ('sh' en anglès). Per a mi, 'estic' sona com [ə'štik], per exemple.


 
Hola rainbow, no havia vist la teva resposta. Em sembla que ho estem embolicant cada vegada més. La essa que molts anglòfons confonen amb el so "sh" és la essa apicoalveolar [s̺], que es fa servir a la major part de la Península Ibèrica, català inclòs. Al sud d'Espanya, Canàries i Amèrica Llatina es fa servir la essa laminal [s̻]. El que he notat en el dialecte de Vic és que la essa, tot i continuar essent més o menys apicoalveolar com la de la resta de Catalunya, tendeix una mica més cap a la "laminalitat", tot i no ser tant laminal com la llatinoamericana, és clar.

Aleshores, si tu també has notat la diferència i la essa de Vic i Girona et sembla més laminal, en teoria t'hauria de sonar *menys* semblant al so "sh", i no pas més. Perquè la essa vigatana seria més com el "so_c_is" del Núñez que diu l'ampurdan, per tant, més allunyada del so postalveolar fricatiu [ʃ] del "sh" anglès. Però en fi, ho deixo estar, que em sembla que cada vegada ho emboliquem més... 

(Edito: El fòrum no pot reproduir els símbols corresponents a les esses apicoalveolars i laminals, per això es veuen els quadrets) 

En aquest article de la Wiki hi podeu veure els diferents símbols al quadre de baix.


----------



## ernest_

Hola,
he trobat un locutor de radio (Joan Bosc) que diu ser de Vic. Aquí podeu escoltar un tros que he enregistrat amb unes quantes esses:
http://www.telefonica.net/web/eac/1210904002669_19.45_20.39.mp3
Jo no sento res anormal, però potser vosaltres sí.


----------



## ivanovic77

ernest_ said:


> Hola,
> he trobat un locutor de radio (Joan Bosc) que diu ser de Vic. Aquí podeu escoltar un tros que he enregistrat amb unes quantes esses:
> http://www.telefonica.net/web/eac/1210904002669_19.45_20.39.mp3
> Jo no sento res anormal, però potser vosaltres sí.


 
Gràcies per gravar-ho, ernest. Jo sí que li noto la essa típica d'Osona. Quan a la meitat diu "...crec que no ésss... no és prudent" se li nota força. Si la compares amb la essa de la Lloll Bertran del vídeo de dalt, trobo que la diferència és evident. Jo la essa sorda la pronuncio com la Lloll, no com aquest paio.

Edito: Tornant-ho a sentir, sembla com si algunes esses les pronunciés de l'altra manera. Potser és perquè es dedica a la ràdio i ja fa anys que viu a Barcelona. En realitat, la diferència és tan petita que no crec que ni ells siguin conscients de fer-la diferent o d'alternar les dues modalitats. Però el tros on salta més a la vista és: "...crec que no é*sss*... no és prudent". També a: "per respecte als nostres oient*s*" i a "és molt greu el que has dit... i aleshores donc*s*...". Però la veritat és que aquest paio té unes esses molt ambivalents. No és un espècimen pur... Per fer un estudi acurat necessitaríem exemplars d'aquells que no han sortit mai del poble... 

Per cert, quin mal rotllo que porta aquest home a sobre. M'he quedat amb les ganes de saber a qui esbroncava i per què.


----------



## avellanainphilly

ivanovic77 said:


> ts. Però el tros on salta més a la vista és: "...crec que no é*sss*... no és prudent". També a: "per respecte als nostres oient*s*" i a "és molt greu el que has dit... i aleshores donc*s*...". Però la veritat és que aquest paio té unes esses molt ambivalents. No és un espècimen pur... Per fer un estudi acurat necessitaríem exemplars d'aquells que no han sortit mai del poble...



Aquestes 's' que dius les sento més llargues, però la diferència d'articulació jo no la noto. Tu no les sents més llargues?

(Sí, sí, mal rotllo aquest home...)


----------



## ivanovic77

avellanainphilly said:


> Aquestes 's' que dius les sento més llargues, però la diferència d'articulació jo no la noto. Tu no les sents més llargues?
> 
> (Sí, sí, mal rotllo aquest home...)


 
Sí, són més llargues perquè el locutor les arrossega al final de les paraules. Per això les he assenyalat, perquè al ser llargues, l'oient té més temps d'evaluar les qualitats sonores d'aquestes esses.

Poso un exemple per veure si algú més entén la diferència que jo veig:

Quan imitem la parla dels 'pijos' i pronunciem la típica falca "o sea... o sea...", oi que la essa 'pija' no la fem tan xiuladora com la essa normal? Doncs aquesta mateixa diferència la veig jo, fins a cert punt, entre la essa de la Lloll del vídeo de dalt (més xiuladora) i la essa del locutor vigatà que ha posat l'ernest. És una mica com el "socis, simpatitzants" del Josep Lluís Núñez de l'Arús. No tan exagerat, potser, però els trets van per aquí. Si un imitador perfeccionista tipus Carlos Latre anés a Vic i volgués imitar la manera de parlar dels autòctons, de manera inconscient canviaria la essa per fer-la una mica menys xiuladora, una mica més aproximada al "socis" del Núñez o al "o sea" dels pijos, tot i que no ben bé igual. 

Suposo que s'ha de tenir una orella molt fina per captar la diferència.


----------



## ivanovic77

Per cert, tal com sospitava, aquesta essa d'Osona també predomina a Girona. Gerard Quintana:

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=RYs5LlM79NI

Continuu notant-la diferent a aquesta:

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=tB65dntdpFc

Estava a punt d'aventurar una teoria sobre la Catalunya Vella i la Catalunya Nova, però no seria vàlida, perquè ara veig que el Lluís Gavaldà (Constantí, Tarragona), també té la essa osonenca:

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=t-KPBw1JvlM

Per tant, sembla que he plantejat la qüestió malament. No es tracta d'una essa osonenca, sinó d'una essa catalana que potser és la essa original, encara conservada a zones rurals menys influïdes pel castellà, que o bé s'ha perdut a Barcelona ciutat, o bé només existeix en àrees localitzades del català oriental. Perquè a Igualada i a Lleida, per exemple, tinc comprovat que la essa la pronuncien com la Lloll. També tots els catalans del barri de Gràcia, on em vaig criar, fan la essa com la Lloll, i no pas aquesta essa del Gerard Quintana i del Lluís Gavaldà. 

En fi, cada vegada ho embolico més... 

Gràcies per les vostres opinions.


----------



## avellanainphilly

És molt interessant, ivanovic. I amb les comparacions amb el parlar dels pijos i les imitacions del Nuñez com a mínim veig per on van els trets.


----------

